# Making bean sprouts last longer in the fridge?



## Caslon (Sep 14, 2018)

A 12 oz. bag costs only $1.79, but they go bad within days as I use them for sandwiches only, but not everyday.  

The current method I use is placing paper towels in the bottom of a shallow plastic container with lid, then setting a shallow layer of sprouts, then covering with more paper towels. That works so-so.

Other methods I've not tried (read about). Soak the sprouts in hot tap water bath very briefly with a tablespoon of vinegar. Then put them in a very cold water bath, then use a salad spinner, then do the paper towel method. "The vinegar is supposed to kill mold/mildew already attacking the sprouts. The cold water bath/rinse shocks the cell walls and they contract leaving some water within." (tip from an oriental truck farmer).

Another idea might be to use either method above, and store them in the fridge with one of those "BluApple" packets that absorb gasses. 

Lastly, I could just blanch them in hot water, ice cold bath, dry and quick freeze and thaw as needed.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 15, 2018)

I'll let you know. I've grown alfalfa sprouts in a mason jar. They last a good while. Bean sprouts start getting soggy the moment you open the bag. I bet you a shot of nitrogen in the bag keeps them "fresh" awhile longer. 

A reference to my earlier posts about nitrogen inserted into vegetable produce bags to keep them on the shelf longer.
Those BluApple gas absorbing packets? I've added a packet and it does extend the life of my bagged up celery sticks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2018)

The rinse with vinegar and water works.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 15, 2018)

Noted. I may go the route of blanching them and then quick freezing them.  The only thing with that excellent idea is...wanting the frozen spouts now, not a day later slowly thawed.  I'll try gently thawing frozen sprouts in the microwave for a today sandwich.

  An avocado mashed up, cheddar cheese and bean sprouts on bread is a simple fave of mine.  The sprouts make the sandwich.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 15, 2018)

I wouldn't think the freezing would work at all.  Would they not just be soggy upon defrosting?  I could see adding them frozen to cook or to a sandwich about to be eaten immediately. But thawing??...


----------



## Caslon (Sep 15, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I wouldn't think the freezing would work at all.  Would they not just be soggy upon defrosting?  I could see adding them frozen to cook or to a sandwich about to be eaten immediately. But thawing??...



I was thinking that too (freezing and then thawing).  I should just buy $ 1.79 worth of sprouts and bite the bullet and toss the bunch after a few days.  Seems a shame to have to toss them.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I wouldn't think the freezing would work at all.  Would they not just be soggy upon defrosting?...




I wouldn't freeze them. With or without blanching.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 15, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I wouldn't freeze them. With or without blanching.


Agreed. Freezing damages the cell membranes - they will be soggy and limp when they thaw. I would suggest using something else that's crunchy but lasts longer, like cucumbers.


----------



## blissful (Sep 15, 2018)

Make your own, it took 10 days.
Mung beans germinated. They needed at least 24 hours of soaking.

They started out in a quart jar, cheesecloth covering the top, for 1/2 cup of mung beans.
They stayed that way for a couple days.
Then they were moved into a colander in a bowl, resting in a tea towel, the tea towel under them and over them, wet.
Rinsed 3 times per day.
They started to lose their hulls near the end.

1/2 cup mung bean seeds turned into about 6 cups of sprouts, very crunchy, just starting to send out the first leaf. They go in the refrigerator now until I make the egg foo young. I'd do this again!
















These lasted in the refrigerator for at least 10 days.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2018)

Bean sprouts are cheap....   usually less than a buck a bag at local Asian markets.    I use them in salads when fresh, otherwise I just fry them by themselves or in stir fries just to get rid of them.


----------



## blissful (Oct 3, 2018)

Ah good reason to start some bean sprouts today. It only takes a little more time than watering cacti. So I started another batch.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 3, 2018)

Just for everyone's information, raw bean sprouts, especially homegrown, are one of the highest risk foods out there. 

"Due to the high number of outbreaks, sprouts have been labeled as a “high risk” food. This means that people with compromised immune systems, such as children, elderly, pregnant women and those who are sick or taking medications that impair the immune system, should avoid eating sprouts... "

"The growing environment of the sprout supports an ideal growing environment for microorganisms. Sprouts require adequate moisture and warm temperatures (about 70°F) both of which create ideal conditions for the rapid growth of microorganisms. One study reported that the number of microorganisms on a sprouting seed can reach up to 1 billion within 2-3 days of the sprouting process. It does not take many cells of microorganisms to cause someone to become sick. For example, someone can consume just one cell of Salmonella or 10 to 100 cells of Escherichia coli (E. coli) and become sick with a foodborne illness."

https://www.clemson.edu/extension/f.../7-the-food-safety-of-sprouts-factsheets.html


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 4, 2018)

Caslon said:


> A 12 oz. bag costs only $1.79, but they go bad within days as I use them for sandwiches only, but not everyday.
> 
> The current method I use is placing paper towels in the bottom of a shallow plastic container with lid, then setting a shallow layer of sprouts, then covering with more paper towels. That works so-so.
> 
> ...


"A 12 oz. bag costs only $1.79, but they go bad within days as I use them for sandwiches only, but not everyday." - not a bargain then

If no-one else has said, why not grow your own? We used to grow them on a saucer on damp blotting paper in "Nature" at primary school. Don't ask me how - It's a long time ago and the memory's fading fast!


----------



## blissful (Oct 4, 2018)

lol, grow your own? Unheard of.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Bean sprouts are cheap....   usually less than a buck a bag at local Asian markets.    I use them in salads when fresh, otherwise I just fry them by themselves or in stir fries just to get rid of them.



Do they freeze and thaw well (blanched beforehand) for later sandwiches?  Probably not.  That's okay I guess (tossing them out after one sandwich).


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 7, 2018)

I used sprouts for sandwiches, stir fries and salads ( and sometimes just to snack on).

Usually after a few days they either dry up or get that slimy vegetable feel to them.

Never had much luck getting them to last much longer than 3 or 4 days.

Best place for me to get them is the Asian Market, cause theirs are the freshest.

The local place keeps them floating in a bucket of water ( possible salted or vinegared)  but open and exposed to the world, almost looks as if it is fermenting, so I stay away.  I dont want Sprouts , with a side of diarrhea for dinner!!!

I do occasionally make my own, I have one of those sprouter things with the multiple levels, add water each day as it filters from the top to the bottom layer.  I usually se lentils as they are cheap and easy to get.  What I like about making my own , is that I can enjoy them at every stage of sprouting.  From a plump seed to a sprout about an inch long.  Ones they start to get leaves, out to the chickens they go, as the texture gets weird.  I have tried multiple other varieties of sprouts too, quick , easy, fun, healthy and its my version of gardening during the winter ( along with mushrooms and my aquaponic set up for herbs in the basement).  Keeps my thumbs green


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2018)

Yes, I've made alfalfa sprouts. They go sooo good on a BLT.  I've not grown mung bean sprouts in a jar.  I really really like bean sprouts, but only on sandwiches so far.

At one major supermarket, I can buy a reputable maker of bagged bean sprouts for cheap (as Mad Cook said, for only $1.49).  I'm gonna do that and take my chances on getting Salmonella

I've only used bean sprouts on sandwiches.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2018)

Caslon said:


> ...I've only used bean sprouts on sandwiches.




Bean sprouts are really good tossed into a stir fry at the very end.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 7, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Just for everyone's information, raw bean sprouts, especially homegrown, are one of the highest risk foods out there.
> 
> "Due to the high number of outbreaks, sprouts have been labeled as a “high risk” food. This means that people with compromised immune systems, such as children, elderly, pregnant women and those who are sick or taking medications that impair the immune system, should avoid eating sprouts... "
> 
> ...


There was a bit of  kerfuffle about this with commercially produced beansprouts a few years ago  in GB. 

"You pays your money and you takes your chance" as the saying goes.

To be honest, beansprouts are something I can take or leave. You'd probably need to eat several bagsful to get a useful amount of the vitamins, etc., that sprouts contain.


----------



## blissful (Oct 7, 2018)

I like their texture.
Usually I grow them to make egg foo young. A good meal for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. They can be put in chop suey--the traditional pork/celery/onion stewlike stir fry right at the end, served over rice.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 8, 2018)

blissful said:


> I like their texture.
> Usually I grow them to make egg foo young. A good meal for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. They can be put in chop suey--the traditional pork/celery/onion stewlike stir fry right at the end, served over rice.



Definitely a texture thing.

As Andy mentioned, I throw them in a stir fry at the end, so they warm up a but but still keep their crunchiness.

Also, when making egg rolls or mu shu, i do the same thing.  kinda toss them in last minute.

In salads they are great, once again, for the texture.  Other sprouts , such as anything cabbagy ( cabbage, kale, broccoli... even radishes) add a spicy peppery sensation to the salad, along with its own flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 11, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Just for everyone's information, raw bean sprouts, especially homegrown, are one of the highest risk foods out there.
> 
> "Due to the high number of outbreaks, sprouts have been labeled as a “high risk” food. This means that people with compromised immune systems, such as children, elderly, pregnant women and those who are sick or taking medications that impair the immune system, should avoid eating sprouts... "
> 
> ...


I was going to post about the high risk re sprouts. If in three days you can't use them out, throw 'em out.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 12, 2018)

There's probably many here that do more with  bean sprouts than I ever have.


----------

